# A question for professional caterers



## Guest (Nov 11, 2010)

If you were to rent a commercial kitchen space, what would be absolutely essential in it?  Beyond meeting code and the like.  Example:  perhaps you just HAVE to have a salamander in your kitchen.

Any feedback is greatly appreciated!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

onsite, offsite, or both?

menus match equipment & space.

salamander is a very weird thing for a caterer to want.....a restaurant sure, catering not really.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2010)

It would be on a property that I plan on owning, maybe with expansion to other catering needs like mobile kitchen supplies later but not in the near term.  The reason I used salamander as an example is that while it is useful in a restaurant, it seems silly for catering.  I'm familiar with restaurant kitchens but I'm interested in the specific needs (and equipment that isn't needed) of a caterer that would be renting the space, compared to a typical kitchen.

Another example, I have a suspicion that caterers wouldn't really demand a deep fryer in the kitchen, because it wouldn't be easy to get the product out still freshly fried.

I hope thats a little clearer, I apologize for not being clear before.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Yup fryers are pretty much useless when it comes to catering.

Every caterer is different, with different cooking styles and different clients.

In general though.......

Lots of fridge and freezer space, smooth floors and easy routes to truck in supplies into vehicles and out of vehicles.

Lots of prep space.

Convection ovens. This is a real workhorse and one best suited to catering

Stove space

One or two 30-50 qt kettles is nice, but not really neccesary

Dish pit.  For some it makes sense to rent china/glassware, for others, it is a lot cheaper and profitable to have their own service.

Hope this helps........


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Your "prospective renters" should be driving your choice of amenities!

What I want/need in Porterville, CA may NOT be representative as to what a caterer needs 50 miles away, let alone across the country


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Large mixer....for bread dough and marshmallows/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif

Mucho counter space


----------

